# The Best Tubeless Tire Sealant



## Matt_Edger (Aug 12, 2016)

Which sealants are not ruined when you use a C02 trailside? I have been using the Slyme Tubeless Sealant for this reason for a few months, it has been fine. Stan’s requires a sealant change after you use C02, haven’t really tried others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

So... which one is the best? Is this a comparative test, or just a product listing?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Berryman's Tire Seal'r + propylene glycol (RV antifreeze) mixed to the desired viscosity FTW.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

We just need better valves we can clean, because if it doesn't ever clog the valves...it probably won't clog other holes...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Jayem said:


> We just need better valves we can clean, because if it doesn't ever clog the valves...it probably won't clog other holes...


I've got e13 valves that are more cleanable than any others I've ever seen.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Jayem said:


> We just need better valves we can clean, because if it doesn't ever clog the valves...it probably won't clog other holes...


That'd be nice. It is slightly annoying to "blow the nose" of the valve (tap it 2 or 3 times) before I attach it to a gauge, to try and prevent it from fouling the gauge (which I have done).

BTW I use Orange Seal Endurance, but I don't ride where there are a ton of sharp things. It has treated me fine. It didn't seal one time when I half ripped a knob off, but I gather that is not a situation that sealant can fix completely, so I patched that with a radial patch inside.

I like the sound of those eco friendly, less expensive alternatives in the review, I just wish there was an in depth comparison.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

b rock said:


> It didn't seal one time when I half ripped a knob off, but I gather that is not a situation that sealant can fix completely, so I patched that with a radial patch inside.


I think it depends on exactly how bad it is. I tore a knob on a well-worn tire a couple years ago when that knob hung up on the edge of a rock. The Stans I was using then did not seal the hole on its own, but it did seal up when I inserted a plug. For a second, I thought my ride was done for and that I would be hiking out, but I remembered I had a plug kit and that got me rolling again pretty quick.

Sealant on its own isn't a magical solution. The largest hole I've had sealant alone patch up was a smallish stick puncturing the casing between knobs. I've had a couple that sealant alone couldn't repair. One of them involved loss of rubber and short of a more involved repair with a boot and a tube, there wasn't much I could do in the field. Thankfully I was close to the trailhead and chose to just walk out. That tire I repaired with a beefy patch and vulcanizing glue and rode it for years afterwards. Of course sealant doesn't do much of anything for sidewall tears, either.

Tubeless w/sealant does change things enough, though, that it's useful to completely reevaluate your field repairs and the kit(s) you might need for them. I still carry a tube, but at this point it falls in almost as a last resort repair.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Anything that doesn't seal for me as of late is usually right at the bead. 
I've been an orange seal fan for the last bunch of years. Waffling between endurance and regular I feel the regular does a better job at sealing punctures. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Harold said:


> I think it depends on exactly how bad it is. I tore a knob on a well-worn tire a couple years ago when that knob hung up on the edge of a rock. The Stans I was using then did not seal the hole on its own, but it did seal up when I inserted a plug. For a second, I thought my ride was done for and that I would be hiking out, but I remembered I had a plug kit and that got me rolling again pretty quick.
> 
> Sealant on its own isn't a magical solution. The largest hole I've had sealant alone patch up was a smallish stick puncturing the casing between knobs. I've had a couple that sealant alone couldn't repair. One of them involved loss of rubber and short of a more involved repair with a boot and a tube, there wasn't much I could do in the field. Thankfully I was close to the trailhead and chose to just walk out. That tire I repaired with a beefy patch and vulcanizing glue and rode it for years afterwards. Of course sealant doesn't do much of anything for sidewall tears, either.
> 
> Tubeless w/sealant does change things enough, though, that it's useful to completely reevaluate your field repairs and the kit(s) you might need for them. I still carry a tube, but at this point it falls in almost as a last resort repair.


Ah yes, I didn't fully explain. I tried to plug that half torn off knob a few times, and the bacon strips kept failing, so I eventually did the internal patch. That was the one case that the Orange Seal failed me. I think I was using regular at the time, but I think I agree that endurance doesn't quite seal as well, but I like that it seems to dry out slower.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

b rock said:


> Ah yes, I didn't fully explain. I tried to plug that half torn off knob a few times, and the bacon strips kept failing, so I eventually did the internal patch. That was the one case that the Orange Seal failed me. I think I was using regular at the time, but I think I agree that endurance doesn't quite seal as well, but I like that it seems to dry out slower.


My plug kit is the Dynaplug. They've got little brass ends on them so you're sure you get them all the way into the tire. And they appear to help prevent the tire from spitting the plugs back out.

I never bothered with the more basic bacon strip type plugs.

I'll be trying out the new(ish) Slime Pro sealant this year when I use up my last bit of Stans. The first sealant I used was homebrew sealant. Worked fine, but was a pain to keep from solidifying in the jug between top ups on my tires. So I went to Stans because it was easily available.

I tried out Orange Seal (can't remember which type) and it seemed okay, but I didn't like the rather large bits of sharp glitter. They kept getting jammed inside my valve stems (e13 high flow ones), and then cutting the rubber seals on the valve cores. I kept having horrible leaking problems.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Matt_Edger said:


> Which sealants are not ruined when you use a C02 trailside? I have been using the Slyme Tubeless Sealant for this reason for a few months, it has been fine. Stan's requires a sealant change after you use C02, haven't really tried others.
> 
> Funny, I now used Stans exclusively after using some others. It has worked the best for me. As far as "requires a sealant change after C02 use" where does that come from? I use C02 all the time, even used it to seat beads is some tough tires.


----------



## Matt_Edger (Aug 12, 2016)

I had a problem with a crappy tire compound that kept puncturing and had plugged and reseated about 4 times and each time my Stan's had turned into a watery as the latex in it clumped up. This was on a brand new bike brand new bottle of Stans's straight from the factory. I live about 10 mins from their headquarters and they give the stuff out for free if you stop by to buy some. Also, Stan's says their sealant is not to be used with C02 unless it is a trailside emergency because it will ruin your sealant. So, based on my real life experience this summer, as well as the manufacturer's recommendation, I am in search of alternatives. I've walked out of there with 4 free quarts before, I wouldn't be looking to purchase an alternative if I didn't have this problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phorest (Jul 29, 2009)

Jayem said:


> We just need better valves we can clean, because if it doesn't ever clog the valves...it probably won't clog other holes...


Soaking overnight, or longer, in household ammonia works pretty well to clean out [Stans] sealant for me.


----------



## phorest (Jul 29, 2009)

<deleted>


----------



## Matt_Edger (Aug 12, 2016)

phorest said:


> I don't know from direct experience, but I read [somewhere] it's not the CO2 itself, it's the coldness of the gas that affects Stans.











I had it ruin my sealant by the time I got back home on more than one occasion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phorest (Jul 29, 2009)

<deleted>


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

b rock said:


> So... which one is the best? Is this a comparative test, or just a product listing?


I would like to know this, as well. The article is titled, "Best Tire Sealant", as in singular. Then, you make no designation of the best. This seems to be a trend lately and it has me wondering it orgs like this don't want to call out any "best", because they don't want to offend other brands or they might stop getting free stuff to test and play with.

At best, this article is click bait for advertisement for just about every commercially available tubeless sealant and is useless. Pick and commit to an overall best...

Ok, I went back and read the disclaimer at the bottom of the article and it's all clear now. This is just an advertisement to get us to purchase sealant using your links so you get a piece of the action. Lame... Retitle the article to clear instead of hiding true intentions at the bottom of the page...


----------



## kevin_sbay (Sep 26, 2018)

mack_turtle said:


> Berryman's Tire Seal'r + propylene glycol (RV antifreeze) mixed to the desired viscosity FTW.


Roughly what mix ratios have you found work best for you?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

kevin_sbay said:


> Roughly what mix ratios have you found work best for you?


I have not been working with it long enough to have anything specific. I just wing it until it looks runny enough to slosh around in the tire and thick enough to plug punctures.


----------



## btl68 (Nov 18, 2010)

I like finding out about new (to me) products from time to time, but the thread title is clickbait.


----------



## Matt_Edger (Aug 12, 2016)

btl68 said:


> I like finding out about new (to me) products from time to time, but the thread title is clickbait.


If OP actually participated in the conversation I would at least find it semi-acceptable. But yes, here are my links please buy so I get money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

This was..I believe.. an article(?) in the old format. Not a forum post.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

dysfunction said:


> This was..I believe.. an article(?) in the old format. Not a forum post.


The old articles got migrated into the new forums as threads. They got spread around, so they're kinda tough to track down. This got put here specifically because it was one of those old articles.

fc has been trying to get those old articles moved in here as a big batch, but has apparently been having trouble. So when I see one pop up, I'll move it in here where it belongs.


----------



## headdab-rre (Jun 29, 2007)

Lame clickbait. Just a list of sealants. Some value, but little and doesn't at all live up to the title's claims.


----------



## alxrmrs (Jan 18, 2017)

Can you standardize your pricing? Not only did you mess up engineering and freedom units, the units of cost measurement are not even standardized within each system.


----------



## pamik (Sep 19, 2007)

Matt_Edger said:


> Which sealants are not ruined when you use a C02 trailside? I have been using the Slyme Tubeless Sealant for this reason for a few months, it has been fine. Stan's requires a sealant change after you use C02, haven't really tried others.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this documented somewhere?

I've been using CO2 with Stan's for over a decade and never had to change it.
In fact, I often used CO2 inflator (instead of air compressor) when installing new tires when floor pump didn't quite work, and the sealant worked fine after the installation.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Have anyone tried Vittoria and Squirt sealant? It's cheaper than Stand and readily available in my area.


----------

